# edge report



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

headed to the edge on wednesday...........the night before the bouy report called for 1-2 ft seas......when we got to the pass it was blowing out of the north at 17 knts..............10 miles outit was a sloppy and steep 3 ftto 4 ft with some bigger ones thrown in................lots of flying fish at the edge.........to rough to anchor for a couple hours.........no luck trolling.............caught 22 kings between two people, 9 sharks, a few snapper, a large 35lb blackfin tunaand tons and tons of cut offs..........found a floating chair on the way in andgot a couple ofmedium sized mahi............thankfully the seas died down for the ride back.............the kings were hitting dead cigar minnows over live bait which was odd...........it was also hot ashell after the wind died down:hotsun


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, it sounds like the Kings and Sharks kept you busy. I was out on Wednesday as well and it was rough first thing but then smoothed out nicely but then came the heat.:hotsun That is a stud Blackfin, I didn't even know they got that big.:toast


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

he was a stud............i think the florida record is around 45 lbs or so.........he was not anywhere near that.........most of the ones i catch are around17 to 25 lbs...........hooked in the water i was actually thinking he might be a yellowfin........i haveboated several 30 to 35 pounders but have never had one over 35 for some reason.....planning on grilling himthis eveningin this nice weather


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

No Pics? SHB


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, nize fish. 



BTW, the AT (all tacke) record is 49 lbs., 6 oz, caught off Marathon, FL.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report; glad you were able to get out and catch some.


----------

